# Hunting Camp with 120 Acres For Lease In AL 3 Hours West Of Atlanta



## rrayfield (Jan 25, 2008)

I just wrote all this down real fast to post for a friend While we were on the phone.  It is kind of jumbled together.  If you have questions the Contact info for him is below.  This is a really great property, I have personaly hunted it.

My Friend has 120 Acres that he is willing to lease it is located in Bibb County AL, 50 miles South of Birmingham in Brent Alabama, 3 hours from Atlanta.  This 120 acres has a house on it that is over 100 years old partially furnished.  Power is available and it is on a well (bucket and chain!!!).  I have personally hunted this property and it has loads of whitetail and Turkey....  and mostly anything else you may want to hunt.  Property boarders Talladega National Forest for 1 mile!  With a Alabama hunting license you have over 60,000 acres to hunt out your back door if you want to walk that far...  I never did, just about half of the 120 is all I ever hunted.  2 Creeks on property, Food plots already cleared.  Dozer available by land owner if you would like anything done.  Barn next to 2 acre field behind house.  Large Mature hardwood Hollows along creek and other areas.  Some planted in 12 year old pines. 40 acres Harwood, 80 acres pines.  3rd generation land owner never leased this land before.  Will show property through March 1st.  No limit of the number of people on the lease.  So if you have a group of hunters this would be a great place for a hunting retreat.
link to google maps, if you look hard the property is outlines like a backwards L http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Brent,+AL,+United+States+of+America&ie=UTF8&ll=32.848605,-87.149692&spn=0.012835,0.019956&t=h&z=16&om=0

attached is property google map pick.

Bids start @ $7,500 Per Year for a min of 5 year lease.

Contact Bobby Murphy at 205-926-4012

You could also PM me and I will get information to Bobby.  He does not have internet access.


----------



## short stop (Jan 25, 2008)

Please correct  me if  I am wrong  . Your friend  is  asking  $7500  thats  $62.50  an acre  for  120 acres  in ALABAMA  for 1 yr   ??   and you have to sign a 5 yr deal  at that price ?   


 the avg lease price in Alabama  is less than $6  an acre   according to the   Alabama  Forest  Owners Asscciation  .  
 Granted some lease are more  $  up or down the avg    like anywhere .

---------------------> but if thats  his  asking price ,  Good Luck  to him .


 This is a 2005   price per ac    but  it  hasnt gone up that much . 

http://www.afoa.org/CILive/CI0510_c.htm


----------



## rrayfield (Jan 25, 2008)

I am not a land leaser so I don't know what the going rate is.  I think this is more of a supply and demand thing.  It is improved and has a house, 3 or 4br I think. I just listed what Bobby asked...

You rate chart was a few years old, here is a newer one from the same site. http://www.afoa.org/PDF/lpa2006.pdf

If you compare the 2 price charts you see that Bibb County almost doubled??  I dont know about pricing leased land for hunting, but it is hard to find Over there and is a prime area.

If you have question (as I am not the owner)  Please call Bobby Murphy @ 205-926-4012


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 25, 2008)

I used to live in the next county (Perry Co) in Alabama.  This is a rual area and is loaded with wildlife.  In some prime areas in Alabama, I heard (a few years ago) of leases going for $25 to $30 per acre.


----------



## cardfan (Jan 25, 2008)

very interested until i saw that 62.50 per acre....too rich for my blood...


----------



## funboy30189 (Jan 25, 2008)

i think you might have to come down a little to get the majority of hunters but hey good luck.


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Jan 25, 2008)

wow


----------



## stev (Jan 25, 2008)

If the price was lowerd .id take it.


----------



## Bruz (Jan 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bruz (Jan 25, 2008)

FWIW- I spoke to Mr. Murphy and his pricing is based on the fact that you have access to the National Forest from this 120 acre tract. This allows you to use the 120 as a base camp so to speak which is huntable itself and then travel into the NF at will to hunt.  

Although you may not agree with his pricing or his justification for said pricing you are free to move on. Flaming a persons classified ad or lease ad is not necessary. Someone will eventually lease this land.IMHO

Robert


----------



## rrayfield (Jan 25, 2008)

*Some must be interested*

Bobby is getting calls from GA people now from this posting so I assume some know the area better than others.  I asked Bobby about the pricing and he explained to me that most leases around that area are decades old and outside of there it is mostly paper company leases and cutover land.  David Mills above gave some good info.  As far as I know this is one of the most sought after places to hunt in Alabama.  So maybe that is why the price is set higher than other places.  From what I understand there is nothing there to lease and has not been for years or until someone kicks the bucket.  Back to the supply and demand thing.  Most of the calls he has been getting are from small groups looking to share the expense 5-6 people.  If you divide it up it could be less than a hunting club membership.

Don't shoot the messenger.....


----------



## rrayfield (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Bruz!!!!!!!  That is exaclty what I was thinking...  And there are lots of people calling......


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 26, 2008)

OK folks, I should have reacted to this sooner.  It doesn't matter if someone is even asking a million dollars / acre, if not interested just move on.  We have had a few leases posted before that seemed high and people posted all sorts of comments, we have asked everyone to refrain from doing that.  I am deleting all of the negative posts.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 26, 2008)

Good job, David.  

Looking at it from another perspective, you are leasing a 3 or 4 bedroom house & a barn (with hunting rights thrown in) for $625 a month...


----------

